# Error Code 70



## chrcol (Jan 7, 2020)

Simple question, what does this error code mean?

Lots of PR's on the net for various individual ports, I have never seen once an explanation given for what it means and I see it too often now to keep ignoring it.

I cannot fix something if I don't understand why its broken.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2020)

chrcol said:


> Simple question, what does this error code mean?


Without context it's impossible to say.


----------

